# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Si ju pëlqejnë femrat më shumë: me apo pa syze?

## La_Lune

Kush ju terheqin me shume cila vecanti e femrave ???

----------


## La_Lune

per mua nje grua qe mban syze eshte me terheqese ashtu si edhe mashkulli tip intelektuali  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga LORI84_ 
> *per mua nje grua qe mban syze eshte me terheqese ashtu si edhe mashkulli tip intelektuali *


T'i kete dhe floket te shkurtra.. shume  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Larsus

yeah yeah si punonjese bibloteke  :ngerdheshje: 

po jo shume qorre se i duken te gjithe njesoj pastaj...

----------


## La_Lune

...

----------


## MIri_CH

Jashte teme!

----------


## shkodrane82

Ka raste kur duhen dhe te bejne me sexy ka dhe raste
qe do ishe shume me mire pa to..
Une pervete perdori syze gjate ores se mesimit kur jam ne kompjuter ndonjehere..
Por dhe kur nisi makinen kajhere se nderrojne ngjyre ato syzet e mia kur jane ne natyre edhe pse jane me numer.. :buzeqeshje: 
Teme interesante Lori...

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

me mire pa syze

----------


## MtrX

Mua me pelqejne me mire me dylbi...
cfare lloj pyetjesh jane keto te lutem...?

----------


## La_Lune

Eshte thjesht nje pyetje normale ... nuk te vret njeri edhe po mos ti pergjigjesh kupton...

----------


## IL_DON

te jene te gjata me syze dhe me floke te zeza te gjata por te jene dhe sexy apapapapapapapap fiksim fare 15 vjet burg do te beja po qe se me del ndonjera perpara :P

----------


## kolombi

Lori si the per djemte me syze duken si intelektuale?
Rrofsh yllo ma bere qejfin.

----------


## FierAkja143

Syze dielli e kishe llafin?  :perqeshje:  j/k


Ok ok...varet, ka njerez qe ju shkojne ka dhe qe nuk ju shkojne...vetem qe jan te rrall ata qe ju shkojne  :ngerdheshje: 

anyway pergjigja ime: pa syze...mundesisht me lende lol

----------


## DeuS

Lori !

Me nder ato pak femra qe me ra te gdhija ne mengjes te mbuluar me te njejten batanije te vjeter ..... njera qe kishte syze me beri te ndjeja tamam lezetin e zgjimit dhe kenaqesine e te thenes " Mirmengjes shpirt " Ishte aq gjo e embel sa nuk e pershkruaj dot dhe aty nxorra konkluzionin qe pleqte kishin te drejte kur thoshin " Me mire nje qorre se 7 dashnore lol " 

Tashi nuk mund te flasim ne pergjithesi por vajzat me syze nganjehere kane lezet te modh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Ufff... nuk i vesh te mijat une se me bejne te dukem 15 vjet me e madhe. Rrofshin lentet!!

----------


## ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^

> _Postuar më parë nga xXx-GirL16-xXx_ 
> *
> 
> ...varet, ka njerez qe ju shkojne ka dhe qe nuk ju shkojne...
> 
> anyway pergjigja ime: pa syze...mundesisht me lende lol
> 
> *


po pra.  :ngerdheshje: 
vajzat qe ju shkojne syzet me pelqejne me syze...ato qe nuk ju shkojne por jan qore le te ven lende qoresh...!

----------


## La_Lune

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Lori si the per djemte me syze duken si intelektuale?
> Rrofsh yllo ma bere qejfin.*


 :i hutuar:   Gjithmon me kan terhequr meshkujt me syze ..
     Jane shume terheqes kuptohet atyre qe ju shkojne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nuk e di ata qe i shkojn do me pelqejn

un perveta, perdor syzet per te shikuar nga larg, por si mbaj gjithone, kur shikoj televizor i perdor, ne shkoll, and ect... nejse do deshiroja te perdor lense, but i don't have the guts too, i'm afraid :P

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Ana18_ 
> *nuk e di ata qe i shkojn do me pelqejn
> 
> un perveta, perdor syzet per te shikuar nga larg, por si mbaj gjithone, kur shikoj televizor i perdor, ne shkoll, and ect... nejse do deshiroja te perdor lense, but i don't have the guts too, i'm afraid :P*


Kush nuk mban syze gjithmone? Po sti hoqem ne ti je gati te flesh me to.. Nejse moj dreq te shkojn shume se mohoj dot :perqeshje:  

ps: Une duhet te mbaj syze se nga larg nuk shikoj fare..po preferoj me mire mos te shikoj nga larg se sa ti mbaj. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> _Postuar më parë nga Reina_ 
> *
> 
> ps: Une duhet te mbaj syze se nga larg nuk shikoj fare..po preferoj me mire mos te shikoj nga larg se sa ti mbaj.*


ooohhh sa e poshter, dhe nuk thua gje, do ti them mamit dhe babit qe te te cojn sa me shpejt per te bere nje appointment tek doktori  :ngerdheshje:

----------

